# 18" RIMS FOR SALE!!!!



## J5468 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a set of some beautiful sporty looking 18's for sale...rims are practically brand new. Rims were on previous vehicle for about 2 months, they are in excellent condition.
18" Verde Kaos CHROME they fit 2002-06 Altima, please email or give me a call.
[email protected]/[email protected]
954-562-3557
Rims are in original packages...I have pics for those who want to see rims.
Thank you,
Jamarr


----------

